# Replacement Baron nib in UK



## furini (Mar 8, 2010)

Hi all

A Baron fountain pen I made for a friend of my wife's had an argument with a stone floor - the floor won and so I now need a new nib for the pen. Does anyone know a UK supplier I could get a new nib from? I've looked at Craft Supplies but they don't get stock in until the beginning of May.

Many thanks


----------



## luke39uk (Mar 8, 2010)

Try Vincent Coates at www.theturnersworkshop.co.uk he had some on his site.He has provided excellent service in the past.
Luke


----------



## skiprat (Mar 8, 2010)

Stewart, if you get stuck then I can lend you one till you get one from CSUSA. Let me know via PM and I can post it on Wednesday when I get back home. ( I'm in Inverness at the moment)


----------



## mredburn (Mar 8, 2010)

Is this the black plastic piece that screw into the adapter bushing that also has threads for the cap?  I have one im not going to use. Yours for postage if it will help.  Mike


----------



## furini (Mar 8, 2010)

Luke, Skip, Mike - thanks for the replies and the offers.

Mike, it is exactly what you wrote - the black part that fits into the adapter bushing.  PM your address and I'll send you a SAE!

Many thanks for your generous offer.


----------



## mredburn (Mar 8, 2010)

For the sake of clarity, 30.86mm tall without the nib, shoulder to shoulder, outside thread diameter 9.75mm


----------



## furini (Mar 9, 2010)

Hi Mike

Good job you posted a picture - it's a bit different from mine:

Nib and holder






Nib removed from holder 






Perhaps yours is a more up-market Baron - this one is from a kit costing about £9.

Thanks again for the offer though - might have to buy a new kit and use what's left for an attempt at some thing semi-kitless...

Cheers

Stewart


----------



## mredburn (Mar 9, 2010)

Sorry about that it may not even be the right pen. I have several kits I tore apart for measurements. If yours is the 8.4mm threads i have them in roller ball but cant find the FP one


----------



## ldb2000 (Mar 9, 2010)

If the feed didn't break all you need is just the Nib . They are very easily replaced without replacing the entire feed unit . The nib and feed just pull out of the holder . Replacement nibs are available from a number of different places including Craft Supplies .


----------



## furini (Mar 9, 2010)

ok - i'll have to be brave and pull the nib out - not done that before.

thanks for the help


----------



## ldb2000 (Mar 9, 2010)

Look in the library here , Lou has an article about how to change the Nib . It's not hard and as long as you line everything up it all just slips back together .


----------



## furini (Mar 9, 2010)

Thanks for the tip about Turners Workshop, Luke.  I didn't realise Vince had started doing fp nibs.


----------



## furini (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks for the info, Butch.  I'll give it a go.

Stewart


----------

